# Day 1



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

I tried the tapes last night and had a great night sleep for the first time in weeks! (only woke up three times!) I've never realised how tense my stomach is! I was in a meeting this morning and started to feel it tense and tried to make myself relax. The first time in a long time when i didn't have to go to the toilet in a middle of a meeting.So far so good!Linda


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Woo Hoo!!K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

i think i have jinxed myself! Unable to sleep tonight!!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Linda, somewhere on here I put some really good info on sleep you might want to read.It already sound though like you'll be a good canidate for this.My mind races sometimes, the hypnosis though has given me the ability to clearly focus and lock out the mind static and it is good to take notice of this and practice it. Your early on yet, but I think you'll see what I am talking about later down the line.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Linda! Glad you have the tapes! Don't worry at this point about the sleep patterns. You are still early! Mike has said somewhere on this forum, that sometimes the sleep patterns change a bit, and then gradually balances out to a good pattern. Just listen, relax and think of nothing as best as you can!!! And keep us posted! We are all here to help!!Good luck....and hopefully..good nightie night !! LOL







Take care.------------------Marilyn


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2001)

Hi Linda,You have made a good start, early days so things will fit together for you







Well done on not dashing ut of the meeting too!Sweet dreams







Best RegardsMike


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Linda, let us know how its going.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Dear AllMany thanks for your support.I've always had trouble sleeping. It can vary - some nights i don't have any problems going to sleep but wake up around 2.00am, some nights i can't get to sleep until 3.00-4.00am , other nights i can sleep but wake up constantly. Being tired all the time is really hard as my job is stressful and requires me to be fully focused. Last year I asked a doctor for sleeping tables he was reluctant to give them to me as he said i was too young (28 years old). I only used them when i wasn't sleeping for days to try and get back into a routine. I no longer use them as I don't like the way they make me feel the next day. I've also tried other hypno tapes but they didn't help at all.I use the tapes just before going to bed because they help me relax and I don't have so many thoughts going around my head. I've had a good night sleep for the past few nights, sleeping 6-7 hours although i do wake up during the night. i'm now more relaxed about going to bed and not getting stressed about sleeping.i live in london and we always have delays on transport which can cause me to have a panic attacks while underground and have sudden urge to go to the toilet. The tapes are helping me to control this by relaxing my stomach and deep breathing. I also go to work early to avoid rush hour.I know it's early days but I already feel the tapes are helping.RegardsLinda


----------

